
A simpler, faster, and more fully-featured blogging platform - eatonphil
http://blog.eatonphil.com/2015-10-19/introduction-to-blogful
======
mxuribe
Kudos to you for doing this! You certainly caught my attention upon writing
the terms "static", "syndication", and "analytics"! But a few questions: 1\.
Can this be self-hosted? I ask because why else would you mention that it is
java-centric. (I'd much prefer to control my own data, as do others I
imagine.) 2\. Also, is syndication expected to be a la POSSE? (See
[http://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE](http://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE) )

Again, kudos and good luck to you!

~~~
eatonphil
Thanks! Actually I mentioned Java as a marketing ploy (most of the other
platforms are written in Node, Ruby, or PHP).

However, I have been considering a self-hosted option. But I originally
planned for that to be geared more toward enterprise situations.

A la POSSE sounds about right!

Thanks again!

------
luckydude
Have you thought about version control? I hate Wordpress because its idea of
version control is so 1980's, it's more or less like RCS or SCCS.

Why would anyone ever want a changeset? /sarcasm

~~~
eatonphil
This is definitely something worth looking into, thanks for bringing it up! I
was planning to involve checksums in an API article lookup and storing changes
in an archive might be an interesting thing to do as well.

------
shireboy
404 page not found. Certainly simpler and faster.

------
bachmeier
How will this differ from the many static site generators already available?
Is it only the fact that you host the site?

------
philsnow
tons of your pages are 404s (including most of your static assets, so when
there is content, it is completely unstyled)

~~~
eatonphil
This is an issue with Wordpress on my old blog that I believe was caused when
I changed subdomains. It has nothing to do with Blogful so it is not something
I'm extremely interested in dealing with. I plan to migrate the two non-post
pages over to Blogful and leave the old blog as an archive in whatever state
it is in.

~~~
j_s
OP's was definitely more of a marketing tip; also brokenness may hurt your
Google juice.

~~~
eatonphil
You are right. Getting things cleaned up is definitely one of my highest
priorities. I appreciate the reminder.

